# Sprout is officially in labor!



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2011)

Either dad or I will update you guys once the baby is here.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 3, 2011)

YEA!!! You all must be so excited!  Babies are wonderful!


----------



## Stubbs (Sep 3, 2011)

Ya I remember this time 4 yrs ago everyone kept on saying tht it would be awesome to have my son on Labor Day unfortunately I didn't. His birthday is Tuesday, 4 yrs old. Praying it all goes well tht the baby is healthly.


----------



## chopper (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea!!!  Hope all goes well for you all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2011)

Yippee!  New baby!  Let her know we love her!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 3, 2011)

Tell her we all said PUSH!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 3, 2011)

Yay Sprout!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm so bummed. Apparently her labor stopped so they sent her home.  Hmmm, maybe if she does some jumping jacks?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 3, 2011)

Make her laugh!  Funny jokes, slapstick, anything.  Oh well, in the baby's time...not ours.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 3, 2011)

A drive over the railroad tracks always worked years ago.

I hope all is well.


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 3, 2011)

Rent her "The Backup Plan" and fast forward to the birthing scene in the blow-up paddling pool.  That should get the baby's attention!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 3, 2011)

I thought Monday was Labor Day.......


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 4, 2011)

7 lb 11 oz little girl! They haven't finalized a name for her yet but she and Sprout are both happy and healthy. Makes my night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 4, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> 7 lb 11 oz little girl! They haven't finalized a name for her yet but she and Sprout are both happy and healthy. Makes my night.



Saturday or Sunday, her time?  Yipee!
Welcome Baby Sproutling!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that's what we want to hear. Welcome baby we all love you both and wish you all the best.
kades


----------



## Somebunny (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy "birth-day little sproutlet!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Zhizara (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations! Welcome to DC, little one.


----------



## Selkie (Sep 4, 2011)

*May you both be blessed richly!!!!*


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 4, 2011)

Congratulations to all of the family. 

Josie


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 4, 2011)

Sprout asked me to tell everyone thank you for the support and congratulations.


----------



## Alix (Sep 4, 2011)

YAY! No more couch for Sprout! Congratulations and can't wait to hear all the details and see pictures.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 4, 2011)

*WHAT WONDERFUL NEWS*


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 4, 2011)

Congrats!  Welcome to the world, little Sproutlet!


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 4, 2011)

Finally the Sprout "sprouted"!  Wonderful news.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 4, 2011)

wonderful news. congrats to all.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2011)

I've had this grin all night, and it carried over to today.  I think if it stays on my face much longer, it might become permanent.  Now I have four grandchildren, and they are all beautiful.  3 girls, and a boy, what more could a grandpa ask for, except for all of them to live closer. 

When the call came, I had a lump the size of a golf ball in my throat.  And when I got to talk to mommy, well, the world seemed like it was going to be Ok, at least for a little while longer yet.  

Since Sprout's my blueberry picking girl, I've made a blueberry pie in her honor.  All I can say is; my baby makes pretty babies.  First, munchkin 1, now she who needs a name, and fast.  Oh, and that smiley, isn't a funny laugh.  It's a laugh born of pure joy, and tender feelings that just won't stay inside.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 4, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> I've had this grin all night, and it carried over to today.  I think if it stays on my face much longer, it might become permanent.  Now I have four grandchildren, and they are all beautiful.  3 girls, and a boy, what more could a grandpa ask for, except for all of them to live closer.
> 
> When the call came, I had a lump the size of a golf ball in my throat.  And when I got to talk to mommy, well, the world seemed like it was going to be Ok, at least for a little while longer yet.
> 
> ...



You just brought a tear to my eye, GW.  A new grandchild is God's promise that the world should go on.  Many congrats.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 4, 2011)

Oops, I meant Mazal Tov!


----------



## Timothy (Sep 4, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> 7 lb 11 oz little girl! They haven't finalized a name for her yet but she and Sprout are both happy and healthy. Makes my night.


 
7 lbs 11 oz is NOT a little girl!

That is SHEEBA! Queen of the Nile! Damn near full grown already!

Congrats to all!


----------



## Saphellae (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats !!! To the entire family (DC and Beyond!)

What a little blessing!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2011)

Wonderful!  Congrats to all, Sprout, GW and P.A.G.  

GW, I can see you grinning from here.  Time to get the young lady an apron and a little cast iron skillet of her own.

Welcome to DC, little sprite!


----------



## jabbur (Sep 5, 2011)

So that was the what I saw glowing in the sky - GW's beaming smile!  Congrats to the whole family.  What a joy to welcome a new member.  She will never want for good food or good love!


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2011)

Congratulations to all! What wonderful news!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 5, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Wonderful!  Congrats to all, Sprout, GW and P.A.G.
> 
> GW, I can see you grinning from here.  Time to get the young lady an apron and a little cast iron skillet of her own.
> 
> Welcome to DC, little sprite!



Andy, she's gonna have to wait until she has developed enough to understand - *HOT!*  But I already have the CI pan for her.  It's a genuine Griswold that is about 4 inches across, all seasoned and ready for use.  Oh, wait a minute, our newest grandchild's older sister is almost at that level of maturity already.  She will be 2 years old in just over a week.  She'll be the first to use that pan, after me of course, as I had to use it, you know, to get is seasoned properly.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Sprout (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you all! We are both doing wonderfully. Despite the stall in the middle (labor never fully stopped, just slowed down enough that they sent me home for a while) everything went well. No complications for either of us. I'm trying to think of it this way: I got to go home, take a bit of a break, and eat real food in the middle. I was in labor for over 24 hours, so a good meal gave me some much-needed energy. I wasn't so sanguine about it when I left the hospital Saturday around noon, but you know what they say about hindsight.  We're home now and just trying to rest up!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 5, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Saturday or Sunday, her time?  Yipee!
> Welcome Baby Sproutling!




11:43 pm on Saturday, September 3


----------



## buckytom (Sep 5, 2011)

a big hug and congratulations, sprout, pag, and grandpappy longwind. 

god bless your new baby girl all the days of her life.


----------



## GB (Sep 5, 2011)

Mazel Tov!


----------



## chopper (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats to you all!  What wonderful news. I am jealous goodweed. I have grandsons and no granddaughters. You are blessed indeed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sprout said:


> 11:43 pm on Saturday, September 3




Tell your Dad his Grandkids should be listed as Versions...so your new Daughter is Munchkin 4.2...LOL!!!...wait...are you Munchkin 3 or 4?

I am just do thrilled!  And happy you are both doing fine, how's Daddy and Big Sister?


----------



## msmofet (Sep 5, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 6, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Tell your Dad his Grandkids should be listed as Versions...so your new Daughter is Munchkin 4.2...LOL!!!...wait...are you Munchkin 3 or 4?
> 
> I am just do thrilled!  And happy you are both doing fine, how's Daddy and Big Sister?



Personally I like sproutlet and sproutling. And yeah, Sprout's the youngest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 6, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Personally I like sproutlet and sproutling. And yeah, Sprout's the youngest.



I like those, too...but your Dad is stuck on munchkins...


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 6, 2011)

Sprout said:


> Thank you all! We are both doing wonderfully. Despite the stall in the middle (labor never fully stopped, just slowed down enough that they sent me home for a while) everything went well. No complications for either of us. I'm trying to think of it this way: I got to go home, take a bit of a break, and eat real food in the middle. I was in labor for over 24 hours, so a good meal gave me some much-needed energy. I wasn't so sanguine about it when I left the hospital Saturday around noon, but you know what they say about hindsight.  We're home now and just trying to rest up!


 

Congrats Sprout, 

Glad to hear everything went well. I had the same experience with my third and last child. My labor stopped and they "thought" they were gonna send me home. I told them I wasn't going anywhere until they got that baby out of me. I was serious, lol. My doc fixed it where I could stay and I had to be induced. But anyway, enjoy your little sprout!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 6, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sprout (Sep 17, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell your Dad his Grandkids should be listed as Versions...so your new Daughter is Munchkin 4.2...LOL!!!...wait...are you Munchkin 3 or 4?
> 
> I am just do thrilled!  And happy you are both doing fine, how's Daddy and Big Sister?




Sorry it took so long for me to respond! With baby, toddler, family in town to visit, etc, things have been pretty crazy! Daddy and big sister are doing wonderfully. Daddy is a little tired, but enjoyed having some time off to bond with his new baby girl, and hang out with his big girl and me. Big sister adores her baby sister. The first thing out of her mouth when she wakes in the morning is usually "Baby Sister? Baby Sister?" She can say the baby's name, but never uses it. It's always "Baby Sister, this," and "Baby Sister, that..."  Of course she's acting out a little, but she just turned 2, so I'm not sure if she's actually acting out more or if she's just being a 2-year-old and we have more responsibilities now, so it seems like more. Most of the time, though, she's cheerful and silly. She keeps us laughing! 

      I encountered something I didn't expect in the first week after the baby was born. I missed my older daughter immensely. She wasn't with us much while I was in the hospital, she stayed with friends and just stopped by to visit. By the time we got home I was starting to miss her. The part that surprised me, however, was how I continued to miss her. I knew my time would be divided now, and she wouldn't get quite as much attention, but I wasn't prepared for the first week. My husband and I sort of each took care of one child during that week. Since I'm nursing (and was in no condition to chase after an energetic 2-year old), naturally, I took care of the baby most of the time and DH took care of Big Sister (and me and the baby when we needed it). Even though we were in the same house, I felt like I didn't really get to spend time with her. I'm home more than DH, so she is used to coming to me first, so it was strange to see how, after only a couple short days she figured out that mommy couldn't help her much, or really play with her, so she just stopped coming to me for a bit. I'm feeling much better now and have been for several days, so she has started to come back to me a little, but she still goes to DH first for most things. He returns to work full-time on Tuesday, though, so I suppose she'll get used to coming to me again, at least while he's not here.

   Overall, though, we are all doing very well. I feel better now than I did 4 weeks after having my first one, had a much easier delivery, had DH home for 1 week and working only half days, getting off at 9:30 am for another week. We've also had lots of help and support from friends and visiting family. We are very blessed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm glad you are doing well, I'm patiently waiting for pictures, drool...anything!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 17, 2011)

did i miss seeing this child's name somehow? can't call her sproutling for long.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 17, 2011)

Sprout requested her name not be posted because anyone, including people who aren't forum members, can view the posts.


----------

